# Stupid Contractors



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

It never ceases to amaze me the absolute stupidity of some of the contractors I run into on a daily basis. I was doing a rekey today when I ran into a contractor who was spray painting the mold in the toilet with white spray paint to cover it up instead of cleaning it. Even worse about it is when I arrive the contractor did absolutely nothing to hide it and continued to paint the toilet as I change the locks. sometimes I can't believe what this industry has come to.


Note: For all of you shady hacks just use Rust Oleum white and you can make toilet looks shiny clean


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

Was the "contractor" talking to you or you both ignored each other? Must have been awkward....


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

It was not awkward for me. For every 10 contractors I run into 9 are hacks. I know what national they were working for. The apple does not fall from the tree. I fix hack work all the time so it is always more work for me. 


Sicoupe06 said:


> Was the "contractor" talking to you or you both ignored each other? Must have been awkward....


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> It never ceases to amaze me the absolute stupidity of some of the contractors I run into on a daily basis. I was doing a rekey today when I ran into a contractor who was spray painting the mold in the toilet with white spray paint to cover it up instead of cleaning it. Even worse about it is when I arrive the contractor did absolutely nothing to hide it and continued to paint the toilet as I change the locks. sometimes I can't believe what this industry has come to.
> 
> 
> Note: For all of you shady hacks just use Rust Oleum white and you can make toilet looks shiny clean


Funny because almost anything cleans off s toilet with a good cleaner and a brush. Hard water stains are a pita. The spray paint probably cost more a bottle of awesome dollar store cleaner and toilet brush. I've painted hand rails for intial maids because they were so filthy.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

npm said:


> I've painted hand rails for intial maids because they were so filthy.





TSP will take hand print grunge right off.


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

I'd have called my national from site to report that person!


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> It was not awkward for me. For every 10 contractors I run into 9 are hacks. I know what national they were working for. The apple does not fall from the tree. I fix hack work all the time so it is always more work for me.


Same here. I am negotiating a trash out right now that the coordinator refused to get a second bid when I asked her to. This one is so bad I was hoping someone would low ball me so I could pass on it. She said she hated to think of what the outcome would be if one of my competitors did the work. 

Competence is it's own curse.


----------



## jay1726 (May 30, 2013)

*new vendor*

hello to all members . I am new to this site .
I am just starting my company in maryland and can't find work i have applied to (i think) all national companies but still no invoices do any member have any 
suggestion


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

jay1726 said:


> hello to all members . I am new to this site .
> I am just starting my company in maryland and can't find work i have applied to (i think) all national companies but still no invoices do any member have any
> suggestion


Find a different field.


----------



## J.J. (May 22, 2013)

*Stewpid Contractor*

Please advise if he was one of my vendors, I will not tolerate this type od work. We don't allow spraying of any kind, not even Kilnz. I had a contractor spray paint a 20x20 ceiling. You can probably figure out how that turned out.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

J.J. said:


> Please advise if he was one of my vendors,


Do you recognize anyone from this lineup? Take your time....


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

jay1726 said:


> hello to all members . I am new to this site .
> I am just starting my company in maryland and can't find work i have applied to (i think) all national companies but still no invoices do any member have any
> suggestion


You started a business in a over saturated industry...there are some predictions that 60-80% of current contractors in the industry will go belly up by the end of the year....

This is not the industry you want to be starting in with the current climate of the PPI....just too much risk...
I'm betting that no one would do a business loan for an upstart PPI company....


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> It never ceases to amaze me the absolute stupidity of some of the contractors I run into on a daily basis. I was doing a rekey today when I ran into a contractor who was spray painting the mold in the toilet with white spray paint to cover it up instead of cleaning it. Even worse about it is when I arrive the contractor did absolutely nothing to hide it and continued to paint the toilet as I change the locks. sometimes I can't believe what this industry has come to.
> 
> 
> Note: For all of you shady hacks just use Rust Oleum white and you can make toilet looks shiny clean


Did you take a photo of this jerk off? You should video it and put it on YouTube.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*

How come I never get to run into these clowns? I probably only run into another P&P guy maybe twice a year and they are usually pretty professional. 

Or is this one of those "if you can't pick out the crazy person it's probably you" cases? :whistling2:


----------

